

Google 'discourages' users of old browsers with old versions of its search page - cpeterso
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-29012038

======
Pherdnut
How do people get as hung up on browser features as much as they do anyway? I
hardly use bookmarks anymore. I'm a web UI dev and I don't know half the shit
Chrome does that's not development related.

